
I Hate Open Offices - pbadami
http://fortune.com/2017/01/18/i-hate-open-offices/
======
chmaynard
I was hoping the author would explain why she _really_ hated open office
plans, but the article is mostly about productivity costs vs. furniture costs.

When I worked in cubicles at Apple in the 1980s and 1990s, the custom was for
everyone to personalize their cube with photos, art, toys, books, etc. My cube
was only semi-private, but it was MINE and to some extent it reflected my
personality.

I never worked in an open office, but my impression is that it strips away any
semblance of personality and personal space. Every employee is a replaceable
part. It's like a concentration camp for engineers.

